# Wiki Rabbit (formerly Remington)



## lilnaugrim (Oct 2, 2017)

Hey friends!

So this will be my little journal about my adventure with my first owned rabbit! I've rabbit-sat many times so I understand the basics and what to do and what not to do but this will be different!

So I answered this ad at work for a free bunny. I only considered it because he came with everything I needed to start off with: a big 4 foot long cage, DuMor feed, water bottle, litter box, litter, pine shavings bedding, a puppy fence for playtime, and hay.

Before I go on, I will say that I do know the issues with Pine shavings; no need to berate me about it. Besides, I'm allergic to it anyway.

So, I picked up my bunny on Sunday, September 24th. I drove 45 minutes for "Wiki", a cute name I thought. When I met him, he was not exactly how I pictured "Wiki" would look. Not that he wasn't unhealthy, he was just bigger than expected. So I changed his name to Remington and call him Rem or Remmy. Wiki is a cute name but it's "too cute" for him. He's not a dwarf by any means which is kind of what I'd picture a bunny named "Wiki" to be. Of course, I knew he was an English Lop and knew they were larger buns so that wasn't bad. I just wanted to make sure he'd fit in the carrier I had for him!

So I took him home and set everything up in my bathroom for the time being. I'm currently cleaning out my spare room to put him in there eventually with unlimited room while I'm not home or at work.

I'll be calling the vet today to set up his first check up! The previous owner never took him to the vet :-( So I want to make sure everything is all set and that I can get him to be fixed asap before bad behaviors set in.

So far so good though! He has no interest in wires/cords, not even cardboard. I don't think he was ever given play toys or chew toys because he hasn't quite figured out what to do with them yet. He's just now started to play with the rabbit kebob with a bell I got him and it's been over a week now. He primarily poops in his cage and pees in his litter box. He doesn't do much of it outside his cage which is really nice! The last rabbit I pet-sat did all of it including humping my arm because he was so excited >.< He was an old bun of 8 years who'd survived colic as a kit so he was getting a little senile by the end of it. 

So I have some pictures to upload but I'm at work where the signal sucks so they may or may not appear for a little while lol.

But that's all for now!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 2, 2017)

If the Pine has been kiln dried, it removes all the phenols which is the toxic part, so then pine is okay--we have been using it for 2 decades and have one that is 18 now and has been on pine for longer than a decade. Cedar is the one you can't ever use as drying doesn't remove the phenols from it and is why it is used to line hope chest, drawers and closets as it is toxic to moths and insects and any other small animals. Have the vet tech show you how to trim nails and also make sure his teeth are okay.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Oct 3, 2017)

Nancy McClelland said:


> If the Pine has been kiln dried, it removes all the phenols which is the toxic part, so then pine is okay--we have been using it for 2 decades and have one that is 18 now and has been on pine for longer than a decade. Cedar is the one you can't ever use as drying doesn't remove the phenols from it and is why it is used to line hope chest, drawers and closets as it is toxic to moths and insects and any other small animals. Have the vet tech show you how to trim nails and also make sure his teeth are okay.


 
See, I've been also told that cedar was fine as well.
I'm just not going to use any. As I mentioned, I'm allergic to pine anyway so it makes no difference lol.

Yeah, I do know how to clip his nails, haven't done it yet since I've got to remember to bring my clipper from my dad's house to my mom's where he is.

My best friend is a vet tech, so she's showed me how to hold them still in the past for things like that. Holding him on his back between my legs, just have to be extremely careful of course.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Oct 5, 2017)

So Rem doesn't like toys or...anything really.

He has no interest in chewing on wood blocks or cardboard or the door frame, nothing! I almost want to count myself lucky but I know how good chewing is for them. Any ideas on getting him to chew them? Rub a fruit on it to see if he'll take it as a treat?

He also doesn't eat as much hay as I'd thought. I believe the former owner never fed him veggies or a lot of hay so he mostly had pellets. He loves his pellets. I've tried limiting his pellets and offering more veggies and he does have unlimited hay, both oat grass and timothy but he doesn't seem very interested in the hay.

He's also scratching at his ear more than I find comfortable. It's one of the concerns I'll bring to the vet; ear mites or infection of some sort. Want to make sure my bun bun has the best!

But, he loves running around when I'm there and does a lot of binkying and flopping and grunting lol. He seems to be a very happy bunny. He presented himself to me for the first time since having him two weeks, he sat right down in front of me and had me pet him till he closed his eyes happily. He's a good bun bun.

No other real issues with him. I have his new water/feed bowls coming in hopefully today unless UPS is being stupid again. They said yesterday that my PO box was UNDELIVERABLE.....what? They must have hit it during lunch. But I have a box....and they keep larger items for me in the back like everyone else....they put in the post that "there was no safe place to place the package and so we'll try next business day" whhhattt?? So confused! I both love and hate Amazon >.<

I have a harness coming for him as well so I can get him trained on that. Mostly I want it to make vet trips easier. He'll absolutely still be in the carrier but it may be easier to keep him still with a harness on. Obviously can take it off for the vet when she needs to check him out, not a problem. But, I'd like to bring him outside as well. I have the small (small to me) playpen that opens up to 8 square feet, not bad, but I want to get another so I can connect them and make 16 for bun to run in while we're out side. I think he'd enjoy that more.

I have a lot to do between work, writing letters, articles, and editing a newsletter for my Fish Club so I don't know when exactly I can get the pictures of him up but hopefully soon!


----------



## RabbitO (Oct 5, 2017)

Is that Remmy in your Avatar? And nice that he's starting to present himself to you for attention.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Oct 5, 2017)

Angie said:


> Is that Remmy in your Avatar? And nice that he's starting to present himself to you for attention.


 
Yes ^_^


----------



## lilnaugrim (Oct 5, 2017)

Photos!


----------



## JBun (Oct 6, 2017)

Well he's certainly made himself at home hasn't he  What a cutie pie, and I love those ears!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Oct 6, 2017)

JBun said:


> Well he's certainly made himself at home hasn't he  What a cutie pie, and I love those ears!


 
Oh, that he has! haha!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Oct 6, 2017)

I definitely need to get another fence though so I can bring him outside to run around more. He gets super excited when I'm around so he jumps and dashes everywhere and then stops in front of me to receive pets, then dashes again lol. But I know he's got some pent-up energy here and not quite enough room to properly run. He has the whole bathroom (quite a large bathroom) and half the hall to himself where there is rug. But the bathroom is slippery for him.

I finally received his bowls yesterday too! He loves drinking out of the water bowl more than the bottle, which I figured. I'll keep the bottle up for now just in case he somehow finds a way to knock over the (slip proof) bowl or runs out. It's a 32 oz bowl, so not quite all he needs but good enough for more than half the day while I'm gone. The other one is for foods ^_^ He seems to like them so far! And I like them because he can't spill his food everywhere >.>


----------



## RabbitO (Oct 6, 2017)

I love that last photo of him all stretched out with his tummy on the floor. He must be relaxing and cooling it. Does his fur feel like plush velvet? It looks as if it should feel that way.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Oct 10, 2017)

Ah,

so we've decided to stick with Wiki lol. It's growing on me. He also responds to it as well!
any moderator could change the name of my post to Wiki Rabbit instead? I can send a PM if required!

He also knows the command "Get out of there" which is very convenient! He listens most of the time which shocks me. The other rabbit I've sat for a while did not care about commands lol.

Angie: his fur is very soft, not Rex soft but it is quite wonderful!
He flops all the time! Sometimes it's cooling (it's been so hot and humid up here for this time of year! Hopefully it cools soon! Not that my reptiles are complaining lol) but most of the time he fully flops over onto his side and sits there happily lol.

I've also tried putting him into a trance to trim his nails which he desperately needs. But he's a LONG bunny! Any tips on that from anyone who has a 10 pound or bigger bun? He freaks out at the towel so I haven't been able to put him in a bunny burrito yet either >.< ugh, so bad at this. I trim my cat's nails all the time and it's no problem! Wiki's has only been done like twice the old caretaker said >.< which is no good! That's why he's got scars on his poor ears! Poor baby! He was also never really given veggies either! I'm glad I was able to take him. He's a very happy bunny now it seems.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Oct 12, 2017)

Well....Wiki found out how to jump over his 36" tall fence >.<
Little butthead jumps up to get his feet in the hole and then jump over from there. Well...he kind of falls from there really, but it seems partially controlled >.<

Any tips? He doesn't seem to be able to jump over when it's on slippery floor at least. He's been a bit of a bad bun lately so I put him in his cage while I'm away and he's out for the 5-6 hours of playtime later. I just didn't want him in the room that will eventually be his room since there are still cords out and many other things he can get into. He shows absolutely no interest in chewing anything really except his veggies so that's good but obviously I'd rather be safe than sorry.

So I assume just leaving the fence in the bathroom so there is still good airflow through is probably my best bet. I had the fence in the hall where there is some rug so he could get some traction and jump better there. It's also folded up so only two panels are out (like in half so it's multiple panels on each side so it is more stable) so he was using the panels as a platform to jump from when he'd get up there. Oi, what a troublemaker!

His first vet appointment will be October 29th! Woohoo! Fixing soon after!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Oct 13, 2017)

Wiki escaped his cage yesterday while I was at work >.>

Good thing he has no interest in poop scenting or chewing things! He did throw things around though lol. And I did learn that he won't jump the fence if he's on slippery floor like the bathroom so I'm safe (for now) in leaving him out in the bathroom with the door open and fence up so he can at least run around there and stretch out comfortably while I'm at work.

He doesn't like his new food. Picky eater! He'll nibble occasionally. He's getting more greens than he ever had though so I'm not super worried. I've seen him nibble his pellets so it's not like he's stopped eating. He gets about 3 cups of greens a day, he's roughly 10-11 pounds. It varies on what I'm feeding him. He loves pretty much all veggies I've fed him so far. He wasn't totally sold on the bell pepper lol but he loved the broccoli, cauliflower, mustard greens, collard greens, kale, escarole, and cilantro I've given him so far! Kale and cilantro are his favorites so far.
His former owner never gave him veggies before, only DuMor pellets. I've got him on Oxbow now at least so much more fiber for him. I believe it was 16-21 for DuMor and Oxbow was more like 26-32 I think? Something high. It's the highest quality that I can find around here, I know it's not the best but for what I'm paying for him, it's what I can afford at the moment. I always try to get the best I can afford.

Not much in other news so far, he hasn't been thumping as much which is nice. He only thumped once last night when I woke up the first time and hit the snooze lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Oct 14, 2017)

I spoke too soon on the thumping!

For some reason my pets were scared of me yesterday....I'd done nothing different....It was just my cat and Wiki, both scared of me :-/ Wiki thumped for like...an entire hour. Not straight but on and off and wouldn't move. Still thumped even when I gave him some Escrole to try to lure him out from behind the couch. No real luck. Was able to get him later when he was not thumping. He wasn't freaking out or anything, jus thumping. He came up and grunted around me later so....I'm not really sure what happened there. Very weird.


----------



## JBun (Oct 15, 2017)

If he's not clearing the pen in one jump, you can try attaching cardboard or posterboard to the upper section of the panels with zip ties. This keeps them from being able to jump part way then climb over the top. You're lucky you don't have a chewer, that's the worst rabbit behavior to have to deal with when you have a house bun.

Oxbow is a good brand. It's what I use too. He may gradually get used to eating them once he realizes the old pellets are gone for good. If he's maintaining good body condition/weight and seems healthy, with him eating plenty of veg I wouldn't worry too much about the pellet eating.

It's hard to pinpoint what upsets our buns. If you are sure it was something about you that caused the thumping, some things that we don't think about that can cause this to happen are if we use something with a new scent, like hand soap, lotion, cleaning products, etc. This can make us smell different to our animals.

With the nail clipping, if you have someone that can hold while you clip, that would make it easier. If you have to do it on your own and holding him in your lap won't work, maybe if you could lay him between some towel rolls on your bed, that might work if he'll stay in place. If not, you can take a look at this video and see if this technique will work for you. Or there is always paying the vet to do it.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9KemnaTGIs[/ame]


----------



## lilnaugrim (Oct 15, 2017)

I adore that woman's videos. So thorough and well explained. She reminds me of my vet who is about teaching her patient's parents of why we do certain things and not others. She isn't just a "well I'm going to do this and that's it" kind of vet. She's very good, helped me out a lot with my late Leopard Gecko who ended up dying due to complications beyond either of our control.

Wiki's vet appointment is 10/30 at 5pm. Not sure if I already posted that here. I have another blog going on another side and don't always write the same things lol.

But yep, Wiki can clear the fence in one giant leap >.> Found that out today when he jumped over from the bathroom which doesn't have good traction for bunnies. I was surprised he attempted it. So....have to figure something out. Maybe I can still do the cardboard to deter him, it's a good point, that's JBun.

After a bunch of fuss, I was able to trim his nails. I didn't go too far, he was clearly not happy with the situation. I used a combo technique from this woman's videos and attempting a trance. He did have a broken hind foot nail which I assume is from jumping the fence. There's no blood or any evidence that it hit the quick which is good, I may try to trim a little further up in about a week, especially on the back ones since I did so little; they still click on the ground quite a bit.

I bought some new treats for him, Oxbow dried carrot/dill treats which he's devoured and actually asked for more. He likes the Timothy rings but these are even tastier I guess lol. Hopefully I can train him with better habits!

He knows how to break out of his cage >.> Darn thing presses up against it and pushes until it unlocks the first part and then gnaws on the top to get that to move out. I used one of those climbing quickdraw carabiners, a small one so he can't slip through. He wasn't very happy about that. He was still attempting to get out when I was around so I waited until he backed away from the door to open it. So, hopefully we can deter that habit since it's rather loud O.O

So, instead of trying to make things easy and give him some proper air-flow, I've had to just close the bathroom door on him >.< I'm in the process of cleaning up that room for him so he can just chill there instead. That was the plan anyway, clean that up and make it the bunny room so I can eventually get him a friend and they have the entire bedroom to run around in and play while I'm not home. I really don't want him to stay in any sort of cage all day while I'm gone; it's not fair. I mean, his cage currently is decent sized and he can hop around in it but it's not the same of course. So, working toward that goal as fast as I can. Lots of things to do currently!

In the future, I really want a Lionhead bunny. So cute! There are some really good breeders around my area if I can't find one at a shelter. I'd ideally like to rescue one, but, I also really want a Lionhead too. I've already rescued Wiki so that counts, yeah? lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## lilnaugrim (Oct 19, 2017)

Nothing really new of note.

I found Leafy Greens. I wasn't sure if that was an overarching term or a name of an actual plant. So Wiki and Stormfly (my beardie) has been eating those and Chicory this week. I actually thought I was buying Escrole since it was in the place Escarole should have been but it ended up being the greens, oh well. He seems to like them!
Tried some yellow squash this week and he wasn't a fan, but Stormfly is!
Also picked up two Endive's and Wiki loves those.

I've been feeding less pellets, usually just in the morning he gets his share and then I fill up his hay again. He's been eating more hay, yay! He cleared out his hay bin last night which makes me happy. So I filled that back up and added more to his litter. He was very excited to get his pellets.

I've taken to closing the door on him instead of using the fence since he can clearly escape that. So no point. I didn't want to close off my other room that he likes to get into because I have reptiles and fish that get heat from my main room. The spare room will eventually be Wiki's room once I clean out some more things and sell off more of my fish. There's just too much he can get into at the moment unfortunately, but soon!


----------



## JBun (Oct 20, 2017)

Leafy greens is just a broad term for dark green leafy veg. It includes things like green and red leaf lettuce, spring mix, romaine, butterhead lettuce, kale, carrot tops, spinach, bok choy, turnip greens, beet greens, swiss chard, arugula, endive, dandelions, ribwort and greater plantain, mustard greens, radish tops, etc, and you could include the green leafy herbs in there as well. Ones you shouldn't feed are iceberg lettuce, rhubarb, and no tomato leaves if you feed tomato. I know that I use the term to differentiate between them and other veggies. Here are a few veggie and leafy greens lists for buns. I have yet to find the perfect list. Some don't have a complete listing, don't say what you shouldn't feed, don't say which ones might cause stomach upset, or don't give good instructions for first time veggie feeding, so I've included several that have helpful info. You'll find with most rabbit things that you just have to gather info from several reliable sites, then sort through it all to get an accurate picture.
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Food/feeding_en.pdf
http://www.mybunny.org/info/rabbit-diet-and-nutrition/vegetables-and-fruits-for-bunnies/
http://rabbit.org/suggested-vegetables-and-fruits-for-a-rabbit-diet/
http://www.lagomorphs.com/salad.pdf
http://wabbitwiki.com/wiki/Vegetables


My buns go nuts at pellet time. Most rabbits tend to have quite the sweet tooth, so anything that tastes sweet(like pellets with added molasses) they tend to get pretty excited about.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for the lists!

I was going to formulate my own to match what veggies/greens both Bearded Dragons and Bunnies can eat for my own personal use as well lol. That way it's easier for me to shop for the critters!

Yeah, he loves his pellets. I've been feeding less and he's been eating more hay as well which is great! He figured out his hay feeder lol. He had one that went on the outside before but I wasn't a fan of it, it didn't seem like he even knew it existed. So I use one now that goes in the cage and has the area for the salt-lick. I do have a salt-lick in there though I know they aren't necessary if they're getting all the veggies and pellets that they need. He hasn't really done anything with it which is what I expected, but I'd rather have it in there just in case. 

He does....lick things though...primarily the floor....and my clothes.....he's weird. I found someone saying they may lick the floor to cool down as well as stretching out? But...if he does it all the time and on any floor, is it just a habit he's gotten himself into? Does he like the taste? He does it to linoleum, fake wood, rug, and plywood flooring. And then also my clothes, it's almost like he's grooming my clothes.

I also have a friend who has shown and bred bunnies all her life. She isn't a big-wig or anything but she is well known. She tells me that bunnies don't need friends and many of them shouldn't be with friends. Now, I'm going to make my own assumption and say she's with her bunnies more of the day than I am. I'm away from home at least 10 hours out of the day for work/travel that goes with it. Then sometimes more if I'm going to the gym or something else. So...in this case, it would be better for him to have a friend. Then if I were home more often, he might not need a friend as much. Am I correct in my assumptions here? I realize that many have their own opinions as well. I was just surprised to hear that form a Rabbit breeder and show person.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Oct 25, 2017)

This will be my first weekend away from Wiki. Putting my mom in charge of feeding him. She wants me to portion out his food for her so she doesn't accidentally overfeed him. So that should be no problem. Will clean his cage out Thursday before I leave and then when I get back Sunday night. Shouldn't be too bad, just bought some more escarole (though, it looks more like Chicory....weird) and some Cilantro for him since he loves both and doesn't leave him stinking too badly lol.

Something I fed him made his pee smell worse than usual the other day. Maybe the endive or the yellow squash I gave him? Those were the only new things. He's not a fan of yellow squash it seems but looooved that Endive!

He's been a bit of a butt as of late, getting into things and acting like he's bored even though he has plenty of other things to destroy and play with >.> He's decided that the EVA foam mat under his cage has to go and is slowly destroying it. I bought him a doggie bed for him to play in and destroy if he wants. So far he seems to like it.

Going to add some thick cardboard to the top of his cage because he likes to climb up there and I'd rather him not get sore hocks, so cardboard for stability and then probably a fleece blanket over that to make it nice and soft. I have a unused cat tree at my dad's that I want to bring over, I think he'd like that a lot, just need space for it >.< He loves to climb. Never thought of bunnies as climbers but it works.

The EVA mat did help soften his thumps but I think I need to double it lol, I can still hear it downstairs, though, not as badly which is good!


----------



## PaGal (Oct 25, 2017)

I love your bun! 
E lop is one breed I would love to have as I like my buns big and who doesn't love those long ears plus I have heard they have wonderful personalities. 

Just a thought but you could ask the vet about trimming his nails while he's in for the neuter if they are still longish. Maybe they can even trim them after the neuter before he wakes up so they can get a good look to get close without hitting the quick


If he jumps to the top of his cage and it's wire than it's a great idea to put something up there as he could catch a foot in the wire when jumping down and injure himself. Maybe even zip tie the cardboard in place.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Oct 25, 2017)

PaGal said:


> I love your bun!
> E lop is one breed I would love to have as I like my buns big and who doesn't love those long ears plus I have heard they have wonderful personalities.
> 
> Just a thought but you could ask the vet about trimming his nails while he's in for the neuter if they are still longish. Maybe they can even trim them after the neuter before he wakes up so they can get a good look to get close without hitting the quick
> ...


 
I may not have mentioned here as I have another journal on another forum.
I did cut his nails, he wasn't happy but it's all done. 
And yeah, I guess I also forgot to mention that I was going to zip tie the cardboard on. lol, guess great minds think alike hm?

Wiki is quite a trouble maker >.> can't wait till he's neutered so I'll let you know if he's worth it or not lol. The other English Lop/Holland Lop mix we had was so much easier than Wiki >.>


----------



## lilnaugrim (Oct 31, 2017)

Alright!

Wiki had his first vet appointment last night and we've scheduled his snipping which is going to cost me an arm and a leg O.O $400 for his neutering :-/ but Dr. Spelman knows exactly what she's doing and I know he's in great hands with her at least. So, it's worth it. His appointment last night as $100 but every checkup after is only $50 which is great.

So he's got a mostly clean bill of health! His ears are nice and open, she said sometimes with Lops, the canal is bent and closes up but he has a great, straight canal all the way in. He did have some gunk in his ear which is why he'd been scratching. She's going to give him a full clean while he's out on his neutering which is great. She was able to get a good bunch of it out last night but told me to call should he start itching more or getting worse with it. I need to work with him on touching so he doesn't freak out as much. He was very feisty last night >.< He tried to bite the vet tech >.< oi....

His gut is doing alright, she said he needs more hay and less greens. So he should really only have greens as an occasional thing she said to get him to eat more hay than anything else. I gave him some greens this morning (mostly because our power is out and I don't want the escarole to go to waste >.>) and lots of hay he can munch on. He prefers loose hay over being in the hay basket/rack thing.

His teeth might become an issue she said. His front top teeth are uneven, his secondary insicors are a little long but she's going to trim them when she does the neuter as well (reasons why the neuter is going to be expensive). His back molars are starting to "wave" which means that he was eating way too many pellets before and not enough hay. When a bunny chews on soft stuff like pellets, they chew up and down which then grinds down the middle of the tooth because the bottoms are bigger than the top. This leaves the edges becoming spikes which can then bite and poke on the tongue/cheek and leave abscesses eventually. When a bunny eats hay, they eat in a circular motion which grinds down the whole tooth instead. Same with horses as we know here ^_^ So lots of hay is needed!

Wanted to write down the results here so that I can remember and maybe for others if they don't know as well and find this info. I love my vet! She wanted me to learn all about it and let me look down his ear and in his mouth to see his teeth. So cool! She's such a great vet and I highly recommend her even if costs are a little high; it's worth it because she knows what she's doing and is very confidant. And, because, she wants to teach you as well so you know too! And can take better care of your animal which I am all for!

So he was mostly a good bunny, they gave him a craisin to help him think the vet is good lol. I don't think he was sold but he did hop around for a bit happily. Oh! And he's just over 9 pounds. She said she doesn't see many English Lops in her office and he was one of the bigger ones she's seen before lol.

I do need to trim his claws again, they got long rather quickly. They aren't long enough to hurt yet but I figure I'll do little trimmings here and there so he can get used to my hold and behaving. This will be (hopefully) easier when he's neutered and not so aggressive >.<


----------



## lilnaugrim (Nov 7, 2017)

Wiki has been kind of restless as of late. Bad behaviors are starting! Once he get's into a place that I don't want him in (the other side of the attic for instance) and I get him out and block that entrance, he becomes fixated on getting back into that area instead of roaming the other open areas I have for him >.< I'll probably make a thread on that since it's frustrating the crud out of me!

Need to make him a few dig boxes and stuff he can play with other than eating my plunger >.> or throwing the glass bowl around (tiny fish bowl not used for fish but décor, since taken out of his reach >.>). He tries to dig at the door and digs at the EVA foam mat under his cage....sigh. He's destructive but not as bad as he could be at least, so that's...good. But yeah it's frustrating.

He knows how to push his cage door open so I've had to use a cliff climber clip thing to keep it shut at night so he doesn't escape >.> I really need to clean out that room so I can let him run around in that free range more or less. I'm afraid he'd dig up the carpet though >.> Not what I need.
I have some fleece scraps I can put into a box for him but I'm afraid he'd soil them, should I just throw them into a lingerie bag and wash them? Is it worth it? Or should I use something else I wonder.


----------



## PaGal (Nov 13, 2017)

He sounds like a handful! Hopefully the neutering will calm him down and give you a break. I can't remember if you mentioned how old he is or how long you have had him. My flemmish giant I love soooo much but can remember how much he drove me nuts trying to work around his bad behaviors when he was young. It felt like I spent all of my time trying to out think a rabbit...not good for ones confidence. lol Now that he is older there are no worries.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Nov 14, 2017)

PaGal said:


> He sounds like a handful! Hopefully the neutering will calm him down and give you a break. I can't remember if you mentioned how old he is or how long you have had him. My flemmish giant I love soooo much but can remember how much he drove me nuts trying to work around his bad behaviors when he was young. It felt like I spent all of my time trying to out think a rabbit...not good for ones confidence. lol Now that he is older there are no worries.


 
Yep, in my first post.
He's just over a year and I've only had him a month and a half now.

He's actually gotten better now that I've kept him out of his cage 24/7. He still goes to the bathroom in his cage which is great, he's typically been good with that except for plastic; he loves to pee on hard plastic >.< He hasn't been as annoying and will come up on my bed for pets or to see what I'm doing. I was worried he'd destroy my rooms but so far, it's been since Friday and he's done nothing of note other than run around like crazy happy lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Aug 16, 2018)

Man so I've had Wiki for almost a year! How time has flown! Next month on the 24th will mark a year. He's currently two years old, neuter went super well back in December. He's fully healed, gained a bit of weight. He's been doing very well being clicker trained ("around", "here", and "up" are his commands so far for his tricks).

He's been free roaming for the last month or so and it's been fantastic. No more digging or chewing on the carpets. All his hormones have run out so he's settled down but I realized he was bored and lonely when I'm away. I'm away at work for about 10 hours a day (including travel, sometimes longer if I go shopping). So, I decided to find him a bond mate! I found a female English Spot (how cute!) who is fixed, she's a year and a half old now and completely free! So I'm picking her up today and will start the bonding sessions very soon! I'm hoping for love at first sight (don't we all?) but I'm prepared for the long battle if it comes to. Their personalities seem very similar, laid back, submissive (for now), excited to see people, trainable, so I'm hoping they will be a good match. Her name is Cookie Dough because she looks like cookie dough ice cream! Super excited to bring her home today! I have a large dog crate to house her in for the moment while I keep them separate but still near each other. I've done a ton of reading on bonding and am prepared as I'll ever be!

I'll send photos later when I get some good ones, the ones from the owner are kinda crappy.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Aug 17, 2018)

So I picked up Cookie Dough last night! Shes super cute!

So shes not a full English Spot, I think shes Lionhead cross which explains her smaller size, longer fur, smaller head, and smaller ears. Shes supposed to be 5 pounds roughly but is more like 7 or 8 for being overweight. The prior owner had good intentions but primarily fed her pellets over hay. Now she'll get primarily hay and some greens. She was on Walmart pellets so now she'll be on Oxbow with the proper fiber diet.

She also has this strange laceration on her hindquarters. It looks like someone took scissors to her and cut the fur and accidentally cut the skin too. The skin cut is small and healing but still sensitive. It could be from her previous cage too. It was made from chicken wire, a nice 5 foot by 2 foot by 2 foot cage so plenty room to run. But I think the chicken wire had dug into her if she sat against it all the time. 

She was mad at me for doing an actual brush XD shes melting and I think has been all summer but her owner had one of those silly grooming kits and the brushes were too small. I used my flea comb to actually dig in and remove the slightly matted undercoat she was shedding. The owner had been complaining some of her fur was driving her allergies up (yeah, had you properly brushed her, that wouldnt have happened) so I figured she wasn't brushing properly and I was right. I wasnt able to do all her fur and I didnt want to stress her too much but got a few handfuls out. She was turning her back on me last night XD I love that is how most rabbits show displeasure with you, I find it hilarious. The ol, if I cant see you then you're not there, routine XD

But this morning she was much more excited to see me, hopped around some in her cage and let me pet her soundly. I let Wiki out and he mostly ignored her. Hes extremely food driven. She still has work to do, only likes alfalfa treats ehich needs to change since shes a year and a half old. I dont keep alfalfa anything in the house, I use second cut Timothy hay and Timothy treats or orchard hay.

Wiki was trying to bite her through the cage, understandable since shes in his territory. So I had to put up the fence around her cage so he couldnt reach her. Both are fixed. So I wanted to give her time to settle before starting to bond. I was going to start in the bathtub since that's neutral and the smell is overpowering from my bodywash. Hes been in there before but since I constantly shower, should be fine.

I need to get her to my vet for her first checkin but mostly she seems okay. Teeth might be waving due to being primarily on pellets so shed going to be on hay almost exclusively for a while to make sure those ground down again. And she can lose some weight!


----------



## A & B (Aug 17, 2018)

Congrats on the new rabbit!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Aug 17, 2018)

Alyssa and Bugs♡ said:


> Congrats on the new rabbit!



Thank you!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Aug 17, 2018)

Had a bit of a mishap today when I got home.

Got home to the first cut picture and I was praying, oh please let them be in love. Turned out he was just guarding his territory. I made the rookie mistake of letting her out near me. Wiki was eating so I figured hed be preoccupied for a bit. He came over to attack CD, I grabbed him and pushed her into her cage again and he bit my hand in the process. It was more of a warning bite, didn't break skin but still hurt enough. I pushed him away and then locked him in his cage, telling him he was a bad bun. Let CD out when he was caged up. Shes still getting used to it all but finds sanctuary in her cage which is good!

So, I'll have to be careful with their first bunny date. I figure a week for her to settle in, get used to me more and trust me before setting them up. I also want to try the swapping cages nightly too so he can get used to her scent and maybe calm himself more.

But, shes adorable and I love her already. Mom is not pleased I brought home another bunny but hey, I'm moving out soon should all go well.

I figured out she is a Rhinelander Lionhead mix! Most likely, maybe something else but those are the two dominant features. She doesnt have a mane yet but I can see the beginnings of what might be one or just some longer fur.


----------



## Bam Bam (Aug 18, 2018)

I am so jealous
I am bunny sitting a french Lop and desperately want either one but it is so difficult to find in rescue.
I am a believer in no cages. Pens gives your rabbit more freedom, especially a rabbit this size
I also don’t believe in taking your bunny outdoors, especially in the summer. Too many things can happen. I have worked hours on taking tics and botflies out of bunnies rescued. Please consider and enjoy your new friend


----------



## lilnaugrim (Aug 20, 2018)

Bam Bam said:


> I am so jealous
> I am bunny sitting a french Lop and desperately want either one but it is so difficult to find in rescue.
> I am a believer in no cages. Pens gives your rabbit more freedom, especially a rabbit this size
> I also don’t believe in taking your bunny outdoors, especially in the summer. Too many things can happen. I have worked hours on taking tics and botflies out of bunnies rescued. Please consider and enjoy your new friend



Um, thanks.
Wiki does have a cage that he sleeps in for the night but it's a large 3 foot one. But he stays out during the day. Cookie Dough has to stay in her cage all day since I can't trust her yet and she surely won't bond with Wiki for quite some time.

I never said I was going to take either outside, nor do I ever want to. I have wild rabbits around and would rather not risk diseases.


----------



## Bam Bam (Aug 20, 2018)

My apologies for my response to taking bunny outside. I see so much of that here and have rescued a lot of outdoor bunnies
Can I say again how jealous I am. My favorite bunnies are lops and I always wanted and English or French bunny


----------



## lilnaugrim (Dec 14, 2018)

Been a while again lol.

Wiki's calmed down quite a bit now that it's officially been 1 year from his neuter.

I've just found Cookie Dough a home! She'll be leaving Saturday morning at 10am. I'm moving to Norfolk, VA in just two weeks so I needed to find her a new home. She and Wiki never got along. So I couldn't take both of them sadly. She's a real good bun.

Wiki is fairly well bonded with me and being that he's a Lop, doesn't mind being alone during the day. He just naps all day even when I am there. Heck, half the time I open his cage and he just continues his nap there without a care lol. He's a good bun too.


----------

